# Pentax ZX-M: Premature Rewind



## UrbanPK (Nov 20, 2006)

Well folks my first post here but I have a problem with my Pentax ZX-M. It seems to prematurely rewind the film while in the middle of the roll:x 

What could be causing this and how to fix this?

It has done this on multiple rolls of Aristia film so far and other brands.


----------



## Irminsul (Nov 20, 2006)

I think that you'll have to send the camera in to be looked at.  It may be a malfunction of the tiny button on the side that's designed to rewind the roll when you want it developed before you've finished shooting every frame.  Maybe it juts out too much and activates with a light touch.


----------



## UrbanPK (Nov 20, 2006)

:x On the average how much do you think it will cost?:x


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 21, 2006)

Probably more than the camera's current value. Most repair facilities have a minimum that runs up there. Ask the repair facility for an estimate before you authorize the work.

I used to use those little cameras at the end of my career and never had a problem of any kind but I don't remember them being extremely expensive and I would bet that the repair is half or more of the camera's price new. Be sure to get an estimate.


----------



## selmerdave (Nov 21, 2006)

UrbanPK said:
			
		

> how to fix this?



Get a manual camera, not only will this not happen but there will be no problem rewinding mid-roll when it IS intentional (ie. to change to different film) and you'll be able to leave the leader out.  K1000 or KX or MX would be excellent choices.

Dave


----------

